# Most Versatile Tool



## Berto (Aug 15, 2008)

I was wondering what tools you guys think are the most versatile?


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 15, 2008)

BFH.  If it can't fix it, then you need a BgerFH.  

--Bushytails


----------



## Grape Ape (Aug 16, 2008)

You only require 3 tools to do anything. BFH, duct tape, wd-40. If it moves and isn't supposed to then use the duct tape. If it doesn't move and it is supposed to spray it with wd-40. If it is in the way of a more important part modify it out of the way with the BFH.

I have found that for most things you can get away with

1. 8" crescent wrench
2. Channellocks 430's and a pair of 426's  the 426 look like a toy but you will use them more than the 430's.
3. screwdrivers - regular sized flat and #2 phillips.
4. 28 oz. Claw hammer can be used as  BFH and claws can be used for prying and demolishing.


Now for the disclaimer while the above tools will do many things they will only do good what they are designed for. There are a bunch of tools out there that have a defined use and work well at what they are designed for. Not only will the job go smoother with the correct tool but it is also safer.


----------



## 'the epoxy floor guy' (Aug 18, 2008)

I can't leave the house without my GERBER! I call it my McGuyver Tool.

My friends even give me crap 'hey let me see your McGuyver Tool'.

Some interesting things I have used it for:

Start a tractor (arching it across solenoid) NOT suggested it got VERY hot.
Took apart Chain link fence gate (when some POS forgot the key)
Used a TEMPORARY belt tightener wedging it into the tightener.

My tool has gotten me out of a pinch MORE than once.  

Comes in handy (just like McGuyver) when you need him most.


----------



## Bushytails (Aug 18, 2008)

I keep a fair number of tools in my jacket...  

Leatherman
Mini vise grips
Mini long-nose vise grips
Two small adjustable wrenches
Small flashlight
Larger flashlight
Multi-blade saw (metal and wood blades)
Lockback utility knife
Sharpies
6' tape measure
Stubby #2 phillips
Pocket multimeter

There's probably more in there, but I'd have to walk out to the living room to check the coat rack, and I'm tired.  

--Bushytails


----------



## rosetta (Aug 18, 2008)

What is a Gerber?


----------



## Animal (Aug 19, 2008)

Its from carrien all that stuff.
I just have my leatherman on me, same as a gerber multy tool. Gets me out of jambs, and into more sometimes.

http://www.gerber-tools.com/


----------



## Slawth (Oct 29, 2008)

It depends on what type of work you are referring to but as far as wood goes I think the original wormdrive skilsaw, still used today (although it is technically bosch now) is the most versatile tool on the planet.  Closely followed by any cats paw that has a beer opener on it.


----------



## twissty (Oct 29, 2008)

Axe.    

Piece of rope or chain

 Simple, reliable, lo-tech.

A few weeks ago, we broke the tongue on a loaded  utility trailer 30 miles from home. 
Took the axe, cut and limbed a couple of spruce trees .   Used one as a  lever to pry the trailer straight. Lashed the other to the tongue using a rope. 
It was a slow ride home, but we made it.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 29, 2008)

I'll have to add my votes for the venerable *battery drill* and the *Rotozip*.


----------



## speedy petey (Oct 29, 2008)

Grape Ape said:


> You only require 3 tools to do anything. BFH, duct tape, wd-40. If it moves and isn't supposed to then use the duct tape. If it doesn't move and it is supposed to spray it with wd-40. If it is in the way of a more important part modify it out of the way with the BFH.


I have to ask. Are you the same Grape Ape that has/had a purple twin turbo small block Camaro???


----------



## MacGyver (Mar 10, 2009)

Cable Ties. Basically a drifters best friend at the track.


----------



## springer (Mar 30, 2009)

Leatherman multitools kind of suck if you have hands strong enough to snap off the plyers and make it useless.


----------



## crstfr14 (Apr 21, 2009)

I use these more than any other tool in my box.  Zip ties and Box Blades are a close second.


----------



## Deek281 (Mar 11, 2011)

Most versatile Tool? easy. Pocket knife. Clip point blade, pocket clip, half serrated, razor sharp straight edge, thick spine all the way to the tip. Blade long enough to do the job, short enough to keep you safe. I prefer either a Voyager from Cold Steel or a Delica from Spyderco. Both a little expensive ($65 and $50 respectively) but well worth it. I have had at least one of each, and would bet my life on them.


----------



## Patentman (Jan 7, 2013)

For me it would be OTLVISE


----------



## MarkWood (Jan 22, 2013)

swiss army knife mine has phillips and flat screwdrivers a flash light, saw and 2 knife blades. i like a multi tool as well but there too bigg to fit in my pocket.


----------



## Mori55 (Nov 25, 2013)

One tool I use all the time working on my Harley or car is the Milwaukee M 12 3/8 electric ratchet. I hardly ever use my air ratchets anymore.


----------

